# Spectral Illusions Announces 3 New Effects!



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Haunted House Ride $30
Take a Ride through a theme park haunted house featuring all of Spectral Illusions' scariest ghosts. This seamless looping video is designed for use in a television or for front or rear projection or perhaps a motion simulator.





Haunted Library $25
The ghosts are still reading stories and it's anything but quiet in our lively library. Expand the scope of your library set by front or rear projecting our seamless looping digital backdrop on a wall or screen at the rear of your set.





Haunted Library with Prudence $30
A variation on our Haunted Library including our ghostly librarian, Prudence Primm.

We will also be returning to Transworld's Halloween and Attractions Show next week! Come see us in Booth 227!

All of our effects can be purchased on our website.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These are fabulous, and the haunted ride projection is outstanding!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

So cool!
Nicely done


----------



## Technician of Terror (Nov 7, 2007)

Brilliant to use all of your elements (plus) in the haunted house !

Loved it.

Greg


----------

